# 8ft tank



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

just have to share this with you guys :nod:

I've been looking for a 5ft or bigger setup and have found this, its 8ft by 2ft by 2.5ft and he's asking around £750. got to measure up, but if it fits its mine


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

damn i hope it fits, that a nice sized tank for sure


----------



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

that thing is NICE! hope it fits for you


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

God i soooo hope it fits too.








The gf can bollox if it fits and she says i cant have it


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> God i soooo hope it fits too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea i was just going to say, isnt your gf pissy about all your other tanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good luck bro thats some tank


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Not only huge, nice woodwork. Good find


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > God i soooo hope it fits too.
> ...


 She's only 5ft, the tank is big enough for a BIG rhom. Her and the cats will fit quite easily.....problem solved :laugh:


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

WoW! Very nice and spacious. Hey are you going to get everything shown in that picture? Cuz if you are WOW. Hey make it fit!!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that will be sweet, and I know you will make that a show tank :nod:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

escaflownewhite said:
 

> WoW! Very nice and spacious. Hey are you going to get everything shown in that picture? Cuz if you are WOW. Hey make it fit!!


 Apparently it cost the owner £2500 and has a overflow filter system with 2 tubes feeding a lower tank in the base. There's also a RO unit (whatever that is), and ultra violet unit.

Cheers Lonald







If theres room for the setup and i clinch the deal its either going to be a well planted tank with a 12"+Rhom, or new home for my oscars. The oscars would have to share it with an arowana and some rays









I just found out about it from someone at work and i so want to be at home to measure up and see if it will fit :nod: 
I have a horrible feeling that its about a foot too long


----------



## One800Jonny (Oct 13, 2004)

Killer tank g


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Godamnit







Make some room for that baby


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Id breakdown a wall in my house if i could get that Tank








and use it as a divider for my Living/Dining room


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Id breakdown a wall in my house if i could get that Tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

thats banging...good luck n best wishes


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Where can I get that sweet tank.... How bout I play for you it... I'm ALL-IN.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Man, Thats a BIG Tank.
180 + Gallons.
Good Stuff


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i nearly bought a really sweet 7X2X2 setup, but the only problem was transportin the mofo. You will need a lot of help moving that. 1' too big?







. Make some damn room. Your rhom wuld love it in there, but since its so big i think you should get something else, get a few monsters like a rtc (i wouldn't personally but you can if you want).

anyway good luck


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

very nice tank!!

And if it is a foot too big, Ive got a 7ft x 2.5ft (wide) x 2ft tank for sale!!!! Plus I can deliver!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a great tank!!!







I hope you have room for that bad boy!

*_Moved to Tank and Equipment Questions_*


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

erm 1 word FAT


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

it wont fit and i cant make it













































Pantastic - its on e-bay, no one's bid on it yet, starting bid is £600, buy it now for £750, so good luck. Just search for " aquarium 8' " and you should find it









Craigstables - can you pm me with how much you want for the tank, and does it come with a stand? even 7' will be a squeeze, 8ft is bigger than i imagined.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sucks you couldnt' get it man, would be nice to have that setup. good luck try again.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

mother---







i was hoping it would fit


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> it wont fit and i cant make it


 Rollocks I wanted to buy one of ur 49's!!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

have you got any idea how much that mother will weigh when its full of water !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

you've got to get a big tank now as you have the bug i can feel it in your posts.
plus there is always room i just gave away my sofa and 2 chairs and bought a new leather 3 seater and 2 seater to free up a wall for my new tank.
the sofas cost 3 x more than the tank,stand and hood but it has to be done.
dixon


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Man, Thats a BIG Tank.
> 180 + Gallons.
> Good Stuff


 180+ gallons?!?!

try 320 gallon tank









thats sick. im suppsoe to be having one made right now:rockon:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> you've got to get a big tank now as you have the bug i can feel it in your posts.
> plus there is always room i just gave away my sofa and 2 chairs and bought a new leather 3 seater and 2 seater to free up a wall for my new tank.
> the sofas cost 3 x more than the tank,stand and hood but it has to be done.
> dixon


 Now thats a bloody good idea. the gf has been wanting a new sofa for ages















it still wont make the 8ft tank fit








but its the best way to get the gf off my back :laugh:


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Damn shame yorkshire ...hope you find one that fits


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Oh i will sir, there's no doubt about that









The lets go halfs on the fishtank, then we'll go halfs on the sofa seems to be working with the gf :laugh:

6ft will def fit, just have to try and find a deep one


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Oh i will sir, there's no doubt about that :nod:
> 
> The lets go halfs on the fishtank, then we'll go halfs on the sofa seems to be working with the gf :laugh:
> 
> 6ft will def fit, just have to try and find a deep one


 If your having it for P's then 24" is deep enough, as they just dont use the extra 6" if you went for the 30" one. Plus if you go for 30" tall the price jumps straight away, as thicker glass has to be used compared to the 24"

And it just so happens there is a 6fter for sale over @ Aqua pets, for a good price aswell


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Oh i will sir, there's no doubt about that :nod:
> ...


 Cheers for the advice :nod:







i'll take a look.

need to do something asap cos i just bought a lobster and am now thinking its going to damage my rhom









the thing is bigger than it appeared at the lfs and its mean as hell


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


 yeah its going for a good price too.
dixon


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

damn thats a nice ass tank, didnt think glass could hold that much water in it


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

did you get the tank ?


----------

